# Need Temporary Home for My Pigeon



## rincontexas (Nov 2, 2016)

Fellow Pigeon Lovers,

I live in Kailua, Hi and am a military member. I will be deploying for 6.5 months effective 18 Nov 16, and I am looking for a temporary good home for my pigeon, Kai. He is a very sweet bird and loves peoples company. I want to ensure he is wanted and loved by his temporary caretaker. Please let me know if you can assist. I hate parting with him even temporarily but I have no choice.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Hope you find a good temporary home fir Kai. Be safe too.


----------



## rincontexas (Nov 2, 2016)

Thank you. I appreciate it.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Try contacting this group and see if they can help you out:

https://www.facebook.com/hawaiiallbreed/

If you are not on Facebook, Google Hawaii show pigeon club and you will find this one and perhaps one or two more.

Terry


----------

